# Bayou Garcon



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Not sure if this belongs here or in the Inshore but, my new backyard is Bayou Garcon and I was just wondering what kind of fish might I expect to catch out there? I intend to fish there either way it goes I just don't really know weather I need to start with topwater or bounce on the bottom or just leave somethin there and wait. Thanks in advance for any input and If I get anything I'll be sure to post reports.

Live fast, Reel slow. (that would make and awesome rear window sticker, any good sign shops around?)


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Been down there twice for about an hour a peice since last saturday. First time out saw about a 15 inch Sheephead and about a 24 inch Red nothing taking the bait yet though.


----------

